# Favorite Horror Movie Character for Halloween



## thetazzbot (Oct 28, 2009)

Too late for this year I suppose, but maybe next year I'm going to do something crazy and put on a Freddy Krueger outfit.

So what do you think, which horror movie icon's do you like and do you have pics of your own attempts?


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

When I was a teenager I dressed as Carrie for one Halloween. (no pics)
I bought a crown and sash from a Halloween Store. 
I bought a bridesmaids gown from the thrift store and covered it all in blood.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

And almost every year since I have dressed as a Zombie


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Well Ive done Freddy, Pinhead, and this year the Jackyl. I really dont have a favorite. I just see one in a movie and decide to try it.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I think that the Jackyl/Jekyl whatever lol, is my favorite and what I'm aiming for next year. I am usually something dead-zombie/vamp. I wore footed jammies to school one year...oh the horror!


----------



## thetazzbot (Oct 28, 2009)

Zombies seem to be a favorite. I've done em a couple times. Fun playing with the makeup.

Talked my 11 yr old into letting me decorate him as a zombie (some reason he really likes zombies). We'll go as father and son zombies.


----------



## mark31 (Oct 30, 2009)

Freddy is my favorite


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

got to go with freddy and jason


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I always wanted to do an Alien alien. I may try one soon.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

This year most $ will go to the cemetary out front, and im breaking tradition of being the Reaper like i have been for the last 8 billion years, so im cheapin it up and doing the cheap ol hockey mask mods and doing Jason V,,, my wife is sportin the Michael Myers mask we got from Spirit.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I have done mainly movie characters for my costumes, because movies are my main hobby! I have done *Freddy, Carrie, Phantom of the Opera*, and *Bride of Chucky*. 
Here is a link to an album I just created. It has one full costume pic per costume. Contains just four pics....so far


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

freudstein said:


> I have done mainly movie characters for my costumes, because movies are my main hobby! I have done *Freddy, Carrie, Phantom of the Opera*, and *Bride of Chucky*.
> Here is a link to an album I just created. It has one full costume pic per costume. Contains just four pics....so far


I am a big movbie buff myself.

So far the only horror movie character I have a costume as is The Vampire Lestat from Interview With The Vampire.

Would love to do The Wolf Man, The Hunchback of Notre Dame or Dr. jeckyl.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

TheCostumer said:


> I am a big movbie buff myself.
> 
> So far the only horror movie character I have a costume as is The Vampire Lestat from Interview With The Vampire.
> 
> Would love to do The Wolf Man, The Hunchback of Notre Dame or Dr. jeckyl.


Victorian Lestat? I too am an huge movie buff (so I like to think) and would love a sit down chat with the same (got Trivial Pursuit Silver Screne addition and no one wants to play me with it when I always win LOL).


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"Christine"*

Was my costume one time. I made it aliittle too soon, nobody at the costume contest had seen the movie yet!
"Do you work in a body shop? Is it a 57 Chevy?"


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm with Yubney i'd like to sculpt a full Alien suit or a Creature From The Black Lagoon.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I've never done a movie based costume for myself, but as far as seeing others in costumes, I'm a major softie for the classic Universal/B&W movie monsters, especially if they are done to look as much like the actual monsters as possible. The typical slasher characters (Freddy, Jason, Michael Myers) are always good since they're already intimidating and unsettling, which is probably in part why they're so popular. Wow, I guess I like the typical costume classics a lot more than I thought I did lol!


----------

